# YouTube "riddled with security vulnerabilities"



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Google researchers have at last responded to a hacker who says he's uncovered more than 40 YouTube flaws that put users at risk.

Christian Matthies, says he's been trying to get the attention of Google bug squashers for the past several months, but was unsuccessful in getting a single reply to his emails warning of the vulnerabilities. That changed this week, a few days after he posted an ultimatum effectively vowing to disclose the bugs publicly if Google didn't give him some acknowledgment of the problems.


http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/06/20/youtube_security_ultimatum/


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Too many XSS invulnerabilities flying around. Since such "sharing/viewing" sites are now becoming social practice, they're probably the next way into a users system.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Must watch out for that


----------

